
The internet is enabling a community of men who want to kill women - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/25/17279294/toronto-massacre-minassian-incels-internet-misogyny
======
JBReefer
If you told me 5 years ago that incels would commit repeated massacres and
Pepe would have a controversial page on Hillary Clinton's campaign site, I
would never have believed you. Of all the words of tongue and pen...

